# Paratrooper dies during training at Fort Bragg



## AWP (Feb 22, 2014)

Blue Skies.



> *(CNN)* -- An Army training incident at Fort Bragg, North Carolina, took the life of a paratrooper and seriously injured two more, according to a statement from the 82nd Airborne Division.
> Five more were treated for minor injuries after the incident Friday.
> No more information was immediately available. The incident is under investigation.


 
http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/22/us/fort-bragg-training-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 22, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Airborne.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2014)

Blue skies and calm winds brother.


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2014)

More info. Mad props to CNN for doing a basic web search...

http://www.fayobserver.com/news/local/article_0ade4bc6-79a6-546c-bb69-42634bbf5c2a.html



> The soldiers, part of the 18th Fires Brigade, were injured during an artillery live fire training, Fort Bragg officials said. The incident involved an M777 light towed howitzer.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 22, 2014)

RIP Airborne.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Airborne.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 22, 2014)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> More info. Mad props to CNN for doing a basic web search...
> 
> http://www.fayobserver.com/news/local/article_0ade4bc6-79a6-546c-bb69-42634bbf5c2a.html



Is "this" part common Army practice?

_"All deaths are treated as though they are homicides, he said."_


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Is "this" part common Army practice?
> 
> _"All deaths are treated as though they are homicides, he said."_


 
Why wouldn't you treat them as such?

To answer your question, I don't know, but I would treat any death in uniform as a homicide. Maybe it is an accident, maybe not, but we have an obligation to determine the "why" behind a death. The best way to do that is treat it as a criminal investigation.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 22, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Why wouldn't you treat them as such?
> 
> To answer your question, I don't know, but I would treat any death in uniform as a homicide. Maybe it is an accident, maybe not, but we have an obligation to determine the "why" behind a death. The best way to do that is treat it as a criminal investigation.


 
@Freefalling , I went back and re-read the article.  My initial thought was that they were treating these deaths in specific as a homicide, I lost something in translation.  My fault.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Is "this" part common Army practice?
> 
> _"All deaths are treated as though they are homicides, he said."_


 
Dunno about the Army, but generally any death is initially looked at from a criminal perspective if only to ensure nothing is missed.  Many, many deaths are quickly ruled out as homicides by the first responding officers; sometimes it takes a bit more investigation.  Common sense exceptions apply i.e. hospice deaths, deaths in hospital consistent with prognosis, etc.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 23, 2014)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 23, 2014)

R.I.P. Airborne. AATW bro.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 23, 2014)

There's a Go Fund Me page for the widow.  They were married for less than a year, which means she won't be eligible for any benefits from either the civilian or military side of the house.  Hopefully she'll be a little bit better cared for since he was active duty as opposed to retired status, but I don't know for sure.  Yes, she'll get the SGLI payout, but that will be it.


----------

